# Yujin Frog Collection 15 Frogs (i want this so badly)



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

These are some really detailed minatures i am so tempted to buy the complete set. What do you think?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I love them! Look pricey though...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the Tinc and the Pacman.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Blinx you aint the only one we love the tinc


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I love them! Look pricey though...


How much do you think the whole collection would be including postage from hong kong?

I know the price and i think you may be suprised!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

At least £250 probably a lot more though!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOVE THEM...Andaroo has the retf one...

These would be awesome in a community tank :lol2:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> At least £250 probably a lot more though!


£50 for the whole set!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Whaaat... I need these! What website?


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Whaaat... I need these! What website?


Yujin the Frog Gashapon Figure x 15 with secret type on eBay (end time 12-Sep-10 15:38:29 BST)

Let me know what you think of them when they arrive (assuming you order them)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont have the funds for them right now, but might see if there someone selling them seperatly.


----------

